# www.buffed.de banner?



## *Stylos* (Gast) (15. November 2006)

Gibt es von buffed.de einene schönen banner den wir auf unsere hp stellen können?


----------



## Rascal (17. November 2006)

Ja theoretisch hat da Dan mal was gemacht... theoretisch...

DAN??


----------



## Dan (17. November 2006)

Banner gibt es, aber von *schön* ist da keine Rede...
Ich werde zusehen, bis zur kommenden Woche mal neue Banner zu bekommen. (Die alten "ich bin eine Elfe"-Teile will ich nicht mehr rausgeben, ehrlich)

Dan


----------



## Rascal (17. November 2006)

Dan schrieb:


> Die alten "ich bin eine Elfe"-Teile will ich nicht mehr rausgeben, ehrlich


...und das ist gut so (no offence 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Denke 'ne Ableitung aus dem Logo aufer HP würden sich nicht schlecht machen, oder?


----------



## m((d (29. November 2006)

Jo ich wäre auch an einem banner interessiert
grösse 88x31

Wollmer halt in unsere hp mit einbinden


----------



## Meskal (12. Dezember 2006)

Hi


das gleiche hatte ich auch vor, nur sind jetzt schon einige tage verstrichen und hab den anschein das ihr im moment andere sorgen habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na ich hoffe es kommt noch was so wie es auch andere seiten anbieten


----------



## Roran (12. Dezember 2006)

Immer hin gibts ja schon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das etwas runter Scalieren ist ja wohl kein Problem, oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

